# Shocks and Struts...



## Drake-Xavier (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the site and to VW and owning a car in general. I have a 2002 MKIV GTI 1.8T that I recently purchased about a month and a half ago and am in SERIOUS need of new shocks and struts and would like to know what you would recommend... 
I am looking for a smoother ride, but also something that will give me the ability to take sharper turns with less difficulty and give me an overall better driving experience. Thanks!


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

The Koni FSDs provide better roll resistance and smooth ride.


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a Koni sport cup kit and I love it. I've been running it for about 70,000 miles and it's still running strong love the ride.


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

On my mkIV i had fully adjustables from h&r these have a real nice ride and will go very low if you like!,most adjustable shocks are a bit bumpy,keep in mind there are two versions (in europe) the normal one wich i drove and the nurnburg setting wich is more for the track day enthousiast,another very good quality set is from bilstein these are the same quality as from h&r but dont go very low i believe a maximum of 50mm,keep in mind that when you go real low you must chance the front rollbar otherwise the front axles can possibly touch the standard rollbar

good luck with your search
greetz skywalker


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the same car...not that it matters. I installed Koni FSD's a few months ago and they are amazing. Very smooth ride, but they stiffen-up when you corner. Great struts.


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

skywalker38 said:


> when you go real low you must chance the front rollbar otherwise the front axles can possibly touch the standard rollbar


Rollbar? :laugh:


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

I recommend bilsteins and H&R or eibach


----------

